# Software recommendations



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a thread somewhere on software/freeware recommendations, but I cannot find it.

However, here are some more of mine.

VisualHub  Great for converting movie or music files to different formats. $24.

PandoCalender  Flexible desktop calendar. More accessible than iCal. Freeware.

Snapshot  Print utility. Good for printing 6x4 prints. $30.

jAlbum  Excellent web album creation software. Professional finish. Freeware.

Highlight  draw any shape on your desktop. Compliments ScreenSteps or iShowU. Freeware. 

Free Ruler  simple desktop ruler. Ideal for use with graphics software. Freeware.

Integrity  URL link checker for wen designers. Freeware. 

Ultralingua  Language translation software. $16. They also have an on-line translation dictionary.


----------



## middigit (Aug 25, 2007)

yes, me either - i'm sure there was one - i'll add to your list

JetPhoto Studio - This is a freeware, full featured photo gallery/collection management application. It includes flickr upload facility, flash and lightbox gallery web page creation, geotagging and gps.

IceClean - This is an amazing freeware system maintenance application - full UNIX power for OSX


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2007)

Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.

My recommended freeware - PandoCalendar - comes with this (see image).

However .... I will probably stick with it.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the great menu item that is iStat Menu. Also a cool right click CM is Folder Glance. Both are free!


----------



## fryke (Aug 26, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.
> 
> My recommended freeware - PandoCalendar - comes with this (see image).
> 
> However .... I will probably stick with it.



Wow. Does it tell you to go to church if you're trying to create an entry on a Sunday? Ugh...


----------



## middigit (Aug 26, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.
> 
> My recommended freeware - PandoCalendar - comes with this (see image).
> 
> However .... I will probably stick with it.



wow, that must suck mate - must be annoying - does it give you a different one each time?



Satcomer said:


> I great menu item is iStat Menu. Also a cool right click CM is Folder Glance. Both are free!



both good yes, although i don't use istat anymore


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 26, 2007)

middigit said:


> wow, that must suck mate - must be annoying - does it give you a different one each time?



Found this in Help menu:

_Faith's Checkbook, a daily devotional written by Pastor Charles Haddon Spurgeon (1834-1892), provides one year's worth of dependable guarantees from the Word of God. *It will comfort all who take the trouble to cash in on it.* When enabled (See Preferences), PandoCalendar will display daily entries from the devotional Faith's Checkbook once every day._

So there we are. Turned off.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 28, 2007)

Font Nuke is great for killing corrupt font caches &#8211; Freeware


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2007)

CaptainQuark said:


> Font Nuke is great for killing corrupt font caches  Freeware


Captain Q. To the best of your knowledge, is this any better than FontDoctor?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 29, 2007)

It's completely different. Font Doctor looks at the original font files, highlighting problems such as missing printer fonts or screen fonts in Type 3 fonts, etc, etc and repairing any problems with them. But OS X and the applications that run under it write lots of font caches &#8211; and I do mean lots! 

My Mac is set up for graphic design, so I use lots of fonts and font-intensive applications. When I first ran Font Nuke to solve font problems that FontDoctor couldn't resolve, it found over 1500 font caches on my startup disk! It killed them all, resolving my font problems.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, I shall try it.

I try to keep my non-system fonts down a reasonable number (around 150). I once installed a heap load of Illustrator fonts and I could see a noticeable deleterious difference in my G4's performance. 

My problem is that I only very occasionally do graphic design. Most of the time I don't need a large library of fonts, but then sometimes I'd like the choice.

I have tried Extensor Suitcase but find it unwieldily.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a few more. Free donationware apps.
AppleJack
Onyx 
MenuMeters 
AppFresh 
ChargerChecker 
RapidoStart 
NeoOffice


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 31, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> OK
> I have tried Extensor Suitcase but find it unwieldily.



Are you mad!!!? Suitcase is AWESOME!

FontBook is a complete waste of hard disk space IMHO and completely inadequate for a collection of 4000+ fonts. Suitcase works for me, is easy to use and hardly ever gives me any hassles.


----------



## middigit (Aug 31, 2007)

suitcase sucks - big fat hairy ones - get Linotype Font Explorer X


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2007)

PBear said:


> AppFresh


I forgot about this one.



CaptainQuark said:


> Are you mad!!!?


Yes, but that's besides the point!


----------



## symphonix (Sep 2, 2007)

Xee is an image viewer that I always keep because it is very simple and very fast. 

MouseZoom extends the range of speed and acceleration options for your mouse. I found it indispensible for my Logitech, which was way too slow even on Apple's fastest setting.

http://perian.org/ is a good collection of video and ausio codecs for QuickTime. Installing this will get 80% of your unrecognised media files up and running.


----------



## PGTips (Sep 4, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.
> 
> My recommended freeware - PandoCalendar - comes with this (see image).
> 
> However .... I will probably stick with it.




Uhm, it calls itself a "small Christian calendar". What else did you expect?


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 4, 2007)

PGTips said:


> Uhm, it calls itself a "small Christian calendar". What else did you expect?


Fair enough. Didn't read the small print (or any print for that matter).

Actually the pop up religious text only appears on Sundays (logical enough) and who knows .....


----------



## PGTips (Sep 4, 2007)

Heres my list of applications:

1) VirtualBox - Something like Parallels (i.e. allows you to run other OSes via virtualization), but its free so give it a go.

2) TexShop - I work with LaTeX a lot and this has been tremendously helpful. 

3) BibDesk - Bibliography manager for use with LaTeX.

4) LatexIt - Typeset math equations.

5) R - Statistical toolbox. 

6) Omnigraffle - Creates super diagrams.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 5, 2007)

R looks good.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 5, 2007)

Quark, where have you been buddy?!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2007)

Avoiding InDesign and being a parrot psychologist as well as rescuing the poor buggers when they need it! Not to mention being REALLY busy at work.


----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2007)

I've come across a web page that lists rather a lot of useful utilities:

http://coolosxapps.net/

I'm having a look through the site, but some of the things that have caught my attention (but I have not yet used, and so cannot vouch for them...) include:

Integrity

Protection

WaterRoof

iBackup

Wallsaver (just for fun!)


----------



## carterx (Aug 5, 2009)

I have recently started up TwistedMac.com where the main goal is to post up free Mac software. The Mac OS has so many applications out there that are all free and I will try to post as many as possible.


----------

